# Advice on places to Line in Alberta



## AnthonyGiblin (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking to relocate from the UK to Alberta and would appreciate some suggestions on places to live. I have visited Edmonton, Calgary, Lethbride but i am still unsure of the area to focus on.

We have a young family 5 & 8 years old and my area of expertise is IT i have an MSc in the subject and my wife is a recently qualified teacher in the UK in Chemistry & Biology, a BSc in Biochemistry and now working towards an MEd in education. 

Are there any opportunities in Canada to undertake supported PhD studies?

We are looking for a better work / family balance and any advice would be greatly recieved.

Many thanks
Tony


----------



## Sam-in-Okotoks (Jan 18, 2009)

AnthonyGiblin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to relocate from the UK to Alberta and would appreciate some suggestions on places to live. I have visited Edmonton, Calgary, Lethbride but i am still unsure of the area to focus on.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

We relocated from the UK to Okotoks (just south of Calgary)

My girls were 8 & 10 when we made the move and we haven't looked back. The girls settled quickly into school and we all really enjoy our new life.

Apart from visiting Edmonton and Leithbridge I do not know much about these areas. However if you have any questions about Calgary or the surrounding area I would be happy to help.

Sam


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi we live just east of Edmonton, it is a wonderful city full of every amentiy you can think of. Our experience has been very good - we have made some wonderful Canadian friends and life is good. The area to live depends largely on what you want - I suggest you research each cities web site as they are full of information about life, work, entertainment and actitivies. As Canada is so vast with a bit of research you will find 'your' perfect place, it just takes some time researching but that's half the fun.


----------



## AnthonyGiblin (Mar 7, 2010)

*Calgary*



Sam-in-Okotoks said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> We relocated from the UK to Okotoks (just south of Calgary)
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

Thank you for responding, do you have any details on the various suburbs, housing costs, any links for rentals, and also schooling links, good areas, bad areas? we are visiting again over the summer so it would be good to try and get some information before we get there. 

How is the employment market in Calgary? do you have any local links or names of local newspapers so that i may investigate further? and what is commuting like in Calgary?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*THE BEST PLACE TO LIVE IN ALBERTA.....with Bob Loblah*



Sam-in-Okotoks said:


> Hi Tony,We relocated from the UK to Okotoks (just south of Calgary)My girls were 8 & 10 when we made the move and we haven't looked back. The girls settled quickly into school and we all really enjoy our new life.Apart from visiting Edmonton and Leithbridge I do not know much about these areas. However if you have any questions about Calgary or the surrounding area I would be happy to help.Sam


09Mar10Being from Alberta and understanding the Provinces haves and havenots, the place to be is always the place where there is an abundance of employment.* That happens to be in Fort McMurray.* The salaries are high ( almost twice the normal ) but that is offset by the higher cost of living.* However, working is paramount to survival.* Bob Loblah would also advise to RENT for the first couple of years as one never knows just how the economy will turn.* There are some people in the province who bought houses in the past 3 - 5 years that cost a fortune.* With both the husband and wife working they could meet the mortgage payments OK.* But when one became unemployed.....look out......the market is saturated with 400,000 dollar homes now going for 250,000.* And yes, you guessed it.* A lot of those people just had to up and walk away from the house. There are many sorry stories.* So do NOT get yourself in that kind of mess.** The standard of schooling for children in any town or city is equal. Alberta prides itself on its schools and universities.* Alberta trains its own doctors, lawyers, nurses, teachers, etc.** all professions.** ....AND MOST IMPORTANT....THE PROVINCE OF ALBERTA HAS NO TAX.* Ps:* As an aside Alberta is the only Province that has a ' rat patrol ' along its borders.....North South East and West
Calgary is a ' fast ' city while Edmonton in all its beauty has the highest crime rate..Bob Loblah


----------



## e-town (Feb 2, 2010)

AnthonyGiblin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to relocate from the UK to Alberta and would appreciate some suggestions on places to live. I have visited Edmonton, Calgary, Lethbride but i am still unsure of the area to focus on.
> 
> ...


hi Tony,

i may be a bit biased since i was born and raised in Edmonton, but i love this city! it has a bit of a slower pace than Calgary, and the city is constantly growing with new neighbourhoods being developed so quickly that i can't even keep track! it's home to the University of Alberta, which definitely has PhD opportunities and you could check out its website at ualberta.ca to see if anything interests you.. Edmonton's also known as the festival capital of Canada.. there's always something going on for those who are looking for something to do.. if you have any specific questions about the city, i'll do my best to try and answer them for you.


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

e-town said:


> hi Tony,
> 
> i may be a bit biased since i was born and raised in Edmonton, but i love this city! it has a bit of a slower pace than Calgary, and the city is constantly growing with new neighbourhoods being developed so quickly that i can't even keep track! it's home to the University of Alberta, which definitely has PhD opportunities and you could check out its website at ualberta.ca to see if anything interests you.. Edmonton's also known as the festival capital of Canada.. there's always something going on for those who are looking for something to do.. if you have any specific questions about the city, i'll do my best to try and answer them for you.


I have a quick question. Myself and my hubby are moving to Edmonton in early September and am trying to reseach as much as possible on the net. We don't have jobs yet but can you give us an idea of good places to rent. We would be looking for a one bedroomed apartment with acess to public transporation in a safe neighbourhouse


----------



## e-town (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennisliving said:


> I have a quick question. Myself and my hubby are moving to Edmonton in early September and am trying to reseach as much as possible on the net. We don't have jobs yet but can you give us an idea of good places to rent. We would be looking for a one bedroomed apartment with acess to public transporation in a safe neighbourhouse


Hi! I would stick to the older neighbourhoods since they all have great access to public transportation. The newer areas are still under development, so access may not be as convenient. An area to avoid would be the northern part of the city. Rent is a lot cheaper there, but it's also home to a lot of lower income families and it's a bit seedy. I personally like the southern areas of Edmonton, both southeast and southwest and rent in those areas are quite affordable as well. The west end is also decent. Try checking out Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites to see rental properties (if you haven't already). Hope that helps!


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

we r moving to edmonton in the next few months too as my hubby has a job to go to there. We have been looking at sherwood park and st albert. For those living in edmonton im looking to find out how schoold and nurserys operate?? i would be grateful for the advice my boys are 5 and 8.

Thanks


----------

